# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) >  Update on dart frogs.

## Eli

Haven't been posting for a while. The plants in my dart frog tank have exploded with life! Three of the broms even have babies!

----------


## Amy

Awesome,  Eli! ! Everything looks great! !

----------

Frogman1031

----------


## Carlos

Congrats Eli  :Big Applause:  !

----------

Frogman1031

----------


## ColleenT

looks great! i love the frog with the big dots on the top of his head. they look like Big Eyes. LOL.

----------

Frogman1031

----------


## DartsandBalls

Just new to this site and have a few questions.. how do i go about starting my own thread..?
and by the way those luecs are gorgeous i have pair myself, good luck with that bromeliad pup, i could never get mine to root properly.

----------


## Carlos

> Just new to this site and have a few questions.. how do i go about starting my own thread..?
> and by the way those luecs are gorgeous i have pair myself, good luck with that bromeliad pup, i could never get mine to root properly.


Hello and welcome to FF  :Smile:  !  Sorry your post was missed.  For new threads on Darts go to this page: Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) & Mantellas (Mantellidae) ; and click on "Start New Thread" button on top left.  For comments on other forum areas just open the appropriate section and do the same.

----------


## Eli

So I had been holding out on choosing names for the trio until I was sure of their gender. At this point it's looking like all girls. So I have picked out names for all of them. "One's" name is Lemon, "Two's" name is Citrus and "Three's" name is Leucy (get it?). So far there have been no problems and they have been ok with each other and two of the brom pups have been separated from the mothers and hopefully they will take root. 

So here are some pics that I've taken 
 
Citrus hanging out in a brom


Lemon gets her turn too!


Leucy is really good at posing 


Citrus on the same brom every time


That brom is the favorite I guess  :Big Grin: . Leucy loves it too


I caught Lemon in the perfect photo taking spot and we won photo of the month!


Leucy was a little shy that day 




And finally how the tank has grown over the last seven months. 

Hope you like  :Smile: !

----------


## bill

the tank is lookinig great! i admire your persistence with the moss. not a lot of people would have stuck with it for so long. a big thumbs up there!!  :Applause:  the frogs look outstanding! they have some beautiful markings!

----------

Frogman1031

----------


## Eli

> the tank is lookinig great! i admire your persistence with the moss. not a lot of people would have stuck with it for so long. a big thumbs up there!!  the frogs look outstanding! they have some beautiful markings!


Thanks, It had turned brown but a little bit has turned green so I have hope for it. I love how much a Leucs markings can vary!

----------


## bill

Shame you ended up with three girls though. Maybe I'll have an abundance of males and I'll talk you into a trade lol


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## Eli

But then I'll have to come up with another name  :Big Grin:

----------


## bill

Dude! Seriously? Ya mean like, leuc? Or Luke? Lol


Education is the most powerful weapon we can use to change the world ~ Nelson Mandela

----------


## Eli

Lol, ok you got me there. We'll just have to see about the trade  :Wink:

----------


## Lynn

Hi Eli,
I sent you a PM

Your leucs look great . 

In Post 7

Photo # 4 looks like a female 
Photo # 5 looks like a male 

We'll see

How old are they ?

 :Butterfly:

----------


## Eli

Thanks Lynn,
I got them September 20, 2014. At that time they were less than an inch so I imagine they were born 2-4 months before. That would put them 9-11 months old.

----------

